# books



## choseck (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone have any diet // fitness books they recommend?  Especially if they include recipes - but I'm open to anything.  I was thinking of picking up 'What To Eat'?  Any good thoughts about it?

Thanks!:nod:


----------



## Wattage (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm, I haven't heard of that particular book, but I do recommend the book "You: the owner's manual". It's a great book about general health, anti-aging and diet.


----------



## choseck (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_Hmm, I haven't heard of that particular book, but I do recommend the book "You: the owner's manual". It's a great book about general health, anti-aging and diet.




_

 

Thank you - I think I'm going to head to either Barnes & Noble or Borders this weekend, so I'll definitely take a look at it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2006)

I recommend the Body for Life books.  They even have a women's version and a cook book.


----------



## Uchina (Sep 8, 2006)

I have to reccomend The Okinawa Program by Willcox, Willcox, and Suzuki.  It's more of a lifestyle and healthy living book, but if you follow the program you'll probably lose weight.  I'm half Okinawan, and my grandmother is extremely healthy at nearly 80 years old (and she weighs around 85 pounds).  She shouldn't be as healthy as she is- she suffered injuries during the Battle of Okinawa, and she has one hell of a temper (I take after her <3).  Due to eating and lifestyle habits she grew up with, however, her health is in top shape.  She works in her garden every day, and takes care of her special-needs child, who is 40 years old.  When I visited her last Christmas, she grabbed me around the waist and picked me up a foot off of the ground (I weighed about 115lbs at the time).  Basically, by following a similar lifestyle that traditional Okinawans have, you'll be in pretty good shape.


----------

